# Walther PPQ M2 Not loading properly



## kjc93 (Aug 5, 2016)

I was Shooting my PPQ last week and i was having problems with it not loading rounds properly. I took it apart and everything was clean. I was shooting Winchester Ranger ammunition .40 S&W 165 grain.
I had never shot that round before. That might be the problem. 
Has anyone else seen problems like this with their's or have any ideas why i am having this problem?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

First off, have you tried different ammo? It's almost like a factor of deduction in a good Sherlock Holmes mystery. WRanger is top SD and LEO ammo and I'd be suprised if that was the issue but until you try other ammo it will be speculation. 

When you say loading rounds properly, you mean failure to chamber while firing? First round, last round, any round, all rounds? All magazine's, one magazine, etc....................Will it run WWB FMJ?

For example, I just bought a NIB G-22 Gen 3 and bought three boxes of Perfecta 170 gr ammo(perhaps a bad batch), the G-22 was having an awful time with that stuff(failures to feed), one round would just lay there on the ramp every 10 shots or so, granted the pistol was brand new, but when I tried WWB or Hornady 155 grn FTX it ran all rounds totaling over 400 rounds perfectly like a champ.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe first try a different magazine.
Feeding problems are caused by the magazine, more often than not.

"Not loading properly..."
Please be much more descriptive.
Jam? Nosedive? Stovepipe?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> First off, have you tried different ammo? It's almost like a factor of deduction in a good Sherlock Holmes mystery. WRanger is top SD and LEO ammo and I'd be suprised if that was the issue but until you try other ammo it will be speculation.
> 
> When you say loading rounds properly, you mean failure to chamber while firing? First round, last round, any round, all rounds? All magazine's, one magazine, etc....................Will it run WWB FMJ?
> 
> For example, I just bought a NIB G-22 Gen 3 and bought three boxes of Perfecta 170 gr ammo(perhaps a bad batch), the G-22 was having an awful time with that stuff(failures to feed), one round would just lay there on the ramp every 10 shots or so, granted the pistol was brand new, but when I tried WWB or Hornady 155 grn FTX it ran all rounds totaling over 400 rounds perfectly like a champ.


glad it worked out,,,,nothing worse then a brand new gun with issues.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

pic said:


> glad it worked out,,,,nothing worse then a brand new gun with issues.


Thanks Pic, my first ever Glock? I was indeed scratching my head. It's running great now and in my go to stable. Just didn't like that batch or brand of ammo for some reason or another. Im convinced it was the ammo.


----------

